# Birdie is a girl!



## malonerous (Mar 6, 2007)

Birdie's gender has been conclusively determined! She had us fooled for a while with her impressive strutting and cooing, but she deposited an egg in her flight suit two weeks ago, followed by a second one a few days later.

She completely ignored the first egg and only spent a day incubating the second one. We haven't decided whether she's a terrible mom or a savvy lady who realizes that it's a waste of time sitting on infertile eggs.

She likes to listen to Buddy Holly, so from now on, she will be known as Peggy Sue.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!  

I'm glad the gender mystery is solved.... ....must have been quite a load to carry in the flight suit.

I love the name, that's cool.  

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*How old*

How old was she before she laid her first egg?


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

So much like my Betti who was so very much like a guy then laid and egg!


----------

